# Solved: VB 6 SP6 not recognized



## RyanC321 (Nov 26, 2006)

I can't remember if I posted this. I posted it on microsoft.com. But I don't think I posted it here. I can't get VB 6 to recognize the SP6 when I run that exe file. I no longer get a "SP 6" on the splash screen or help|about.

Someone on microsoft's forum said they had no trouble doing this with xp home sp2 as I have tried and not succeeded.


----------



## imranf (Oct 21, 2005)

I successfully installed vb6 sp6 upgrade on my Windows XP sp2 Pro machine.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/290887

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?FamilyId=7B9BA261-7A9C-43E7-9117-F673077FFB3C


----------



## RyanC321 (Nov 26, 2006)

Hi,

Thanks for the links. Somehow, there were links that I had found that said almost the same thing but which had different files. I had picked a link which I thought was for VB 6, but was actually for visual studio 6 I think and was around 26 MB.. Now I did install Visual Studio 6 pro, but not the C++ or FoxPro, mainly just VB 6. I have found just the VB 6 patch. But someone told me to install the visual studio 6 patch which is 60 MB instead of just the VB 6 patch which is 1 MB.

Here's the patch I was told to install but didn't yet: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...db-2e89-4676-a16a-5c5477cb9713&DisplayLang=en

I've downloaded it but haven't installed it to see if it worked. Which patch is better?


----------



## imranf (Oct 21, 2005)

Ryan, you have mentioned that you were mainly insterested in VB6. So, why install the complete bundled patch, when you will never use it? (waste of time downloading the patch + disk space)

"Vs6sp6.exe" is a general update for other members of visual studio 6 including vb6 too.
Both updates are meant to work with vb6. Since, you have not installed other items of visual studio, I guess the update will only patch the vb 6. You should install what you have already downloaded.


----------



## RyanC321 (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks, that is logical. 

I get the SP 6 logo on the splash screen from just installing the VB 6 patch; So then everything must be ok.


Thanks again,
Ryan

How do I close out this thread? I'm new to this forum.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Above the posts ... Find *Thread Tools*.
Mark it solved.


----------

